

The One Trend That Defines Our Generation, for Better or Worse - markhall
http://mytwoandahalfcents.com/trends-that-define-our-generation/

======
pedalpete
I disagree with this completely. Experiences we engage with are mostly
novelty, and I suspect that most of what the author considers previous
generations to have considered to be 'social validation' was also based on the
experience. Owning a house, civic protests, journeys to the moon are also
experiences (even if you're only watching those experiences on television, you
are having an experience).

The trend in increased sharing of photos is a result of both the ability take
and view photos instantly, and the ability to share them with large groups of
people.

People used to go on trips, take as many photos as they dared, because they
had to have the film and then get it developed, then they would make a slide
presentation to share with friends and family.

